# Louisianna Bans Cash....



## Claudie (Oct 20, 2011)

What do you think of this? A new law makes it illegal for people to use cash at yard sales, or any third party transaction.... :| 
http://fleamarketzone.com/2011/10/louisiana-bans-cash-transactions-for-second-hand-merchandise/


----------



## Geo (Oct 20, 2011)

that would shut down commerce in Alabama. i personally know people who have bought their own stuff that they have previously sold at a yardsale back from someone at a fleamarket.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe it is because money is harder to track than checks, cards, money orders, and such. The government must feel that it doesn't know enough about how and where Americans spend their money. Maybe every single penny that is spent can be tracked and taxed with this new law. Maybe it gives the government more control over how the people spend their hard earned dollars. Maybe this new law isn't even legal, after all, doesn't a federal reserve note state right on it that it is good for ALL debts, public and private? Maybe.... :|


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeap Claudie, a cashless society. 
I've heard & read for more than 15 years about doing away with cash & all been electronic transactions. Or as they say: doing away with the "troubles" of the paper money. It would be all plastic & eventually all electronic; you work, you get an electronic deposit, you go to the store, swipe the card, its deducted from your bank account; same when you go to the gas station & so on... it would then be illegal to use cash. We all join it or we don't eat. We see it becoming a reality before our eyes. Lets see the next state to follow suit.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 20, 2011)

Unfortunately the bill has already been passed.It is an actual law now.The louisiana state rep that introduced the law said,it is suppose to help police track stolen goods.But I read on another website that,if someone is willing to steal electronics do you think they will have a problem breaking the ‘no private cash transactions on secondhand goods’ law?

Here is an excerp from the bill
*A secondhand dealer shall not enter into any cash transactions in payment for the purchase of junk or used or secondhand property. Payment shall be made in the form of check, electronic transfers, or money order issued to the seller of the junk or used or secondhand property and made payable to the name and address of the seller. All payments made by check, electronic transfers, or money order shall be reported separately in the daily reports required by R.S. 37:1866.*


----------



## Smack (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm still paying cash for ammo...just saying.


----------



## escrap (Oct 21, 2011)

This society is going to be nothing but non-profit organizations.


----------



## glondor (Oct 21, 2011)

How do you put a stop to that kind of lunacy. I am sure the government lawyers advised the legislators that the law would not withstand a court challenge. But they did it any way. The thin edge of the wedge is no longer thin if something like this stands a legal test. Talk about government out of control ! I think the mind set is the people no longer matter in the quest for total control of your lives. If youse guys don't wake up down there "The land of the free and the home of the brave" will no longer exist. You have already lost so much in the name of security. Whats next? Chip implants?


----------



## Claudie (Oct 21, 2011)

Please don't ask "what's next", it gives them ideas.... :|


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 21, 2011)

It sounds like all a burgler would need to do is get a DBA as "Joe's Junk & Second Hand," and a local business license. Then sell to a fence who has the same.


----------



## rasanders22 (Oct 22, 2011)

Remember these laws are passed by elected politicians. They can be voted out of office and the laws over turned. I also doubt this law will last more than a year before it is over turned. It screams highly unconstitutional to say you cannot except cash for goods.


----------



## Claudie (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually, I think, according to the original constitution, cash (the kind we use today) is illegal. That hasn't been overturned yet. Many unconstitutional laws stay laws. :| Will they enforce this new law? That is yet to be seen.


----------



## Geo (Oct 22, 2011)

invisible magnetic tattoo ink, tiny magnetic rod implants, finger print scanners and even retina scans. can anyone say "mark of the beast"?


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 22, 2011)

If politicians really wanted to reduce crime, they would look at the statistics of what has occurred so far, and use some logic and common sense.

This "no cash" law is similar in function to many other "crime prevention" laws. Outlaw drugs, and it drives their price up while creating a monopoly for organized crime. Same for prostitution. Now the burglers can only go to a "connected" fence, and get paid less, so they will need to steel more to make up for that. While people in the "proper positions" will get richer faster.

They tried to enact a law which required any transaction for over $500.00 to be reported, but my bullion dealer said that it isn't in effect at this time. I don't know what became of it.


Geo---you posted while I was typing. I saw a photo on the Web today of an ultra violet ink tattoo. After it heals, it only shows under UV light, and then it glows white.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds more like a bankers law, all those approved payment methods usually have a transaction fee associated with them. 

Stop fraud? Check fraud is likely the most common form. 

Force people to accept perhaps stolen credit cards? Or pay a large monthly fee for a card machine.

Just another shameful way to bleed the masses.


----------



## markmopar (Oct 24, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> They tried to enact a law which required any transaction for over $500.00 to be reported, but my bullion dealer said that it isn't in effect at this time. I don't know what became of it.



It was repealed:
http://www.truckinginfo.com/news/news-detail.asp?news_id=73544


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 24, 2011)

mark---

Thanks, and like your avatar!


----------

